#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  Learn Javascript in PHP

## visiontechnologyservice

Learn Javascript in PHP in the easiest way. 


Watch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOjlIl9kD2s





  Similar Threads: Javascript Tutorial | Learn complete Javascript in 2 days, includes examples, exercises, notes, shows etc. head first javascript by micheal morrison Javascript Complete by StevenHolzner JavaScript for dummies Javascript notes with examples

----------


## chaaarliship

hello
      php is a very important language for web development

----------


## akaash85

I am working as a php developer..
During my college time i follow online site which provide platform for learning and practice..
You also share nice way to learn it.
I found it is also very helpful...

----------

